# cutting raised panels on table saw



## adot45 (Jul 8, 2013)

Hello, I am wondering about the bevel angle and width of cutting on panels that will be 11 3/16" square. Are there any rules of thumb as far as design? Should the bevel width be the same as the stiles? Also, I've made 11* and 15* bevels but a video I watched recently suggested a 6* bevel. I made a raised panel jig that works great but am a little stuck on the design. Any thoughts or advice would be welcomed. Thank You, Dave


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*the design is a bit limited by your process*

The table saw will only raise to 3" or so when tilted, so that's a limitation. The amount of reveal can be less than that of course, it depends on the overall size of the panel. Even smaller panels often have the same reveal as in a raised panel door which may have 12 or more panels. 
It is probably a matter of personal taste and proportion with the overall scale of the cabinet or project ...JMO.



 
Cabinet doors can be 1 or 2 panels, will be different than exterior doors which will have 9 ,12 or 15 panels. Which are you concerned about?
http://images.search.yahoo.com/sear...r=ytff1-tyc-inbox&va=raised+panel+door+design


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Actually, raised panels are fairly easy to cut on a table saw. You can cut a straight flat bevel, or a bevel with a shoulder, or a cove. What is important if you plan for the edge to be let into the groove of the rail and stile, that what's left on the edge of the cut will fit into the groove.

*Straight cut on the table saw*
.
*Cove cut on the table saw.*







.
You could use hardwood plywood and add a hardwood edge, and miter it to fit. Profile that edge. It's long grain, so, you'll get a very smooth finish.


















.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I would recommend getting a panel raise bit for a router. It will make a much smoother cut and is safer to do. If you don't have a router you can use a cutter like this. The knife shown in the top center would work but not in one pass.


----------



## adot45 (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks guys. Nice door woodnthings. 

Hi Steve, I have a couple of routers and a table with a rail and stile bit set but not really crazy about trying to learn how to use them just yet. Made a drill press table with some T slot tracks in it and the experience was so so at best. The other router has never even been plugged in yet. That's why I'm using my table saw, I'm just more comfortable with it. 

Thanks again all.


----------



## adot45 (Jul 8, 2013)

Hello, I got all the panels I needed cut but now the hard part....sanding. I have a B & D Mouse sander, would this be something to use on this or should I stick to a sanding block and elbow grease? Or? Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

It may be difficult to keep a keen edge next to the face of the panel, with a detail sander. 








 







.


----------



## adot45 (Jul 8, 2013)

Yes, I think so too. There won't be a whole lot of sanding, the kerf cut was pretty good, and with the jig, the bevels are all about the same. 
Thanks cabinetman, I'll do the block thing.


----------

